
Show HN: Alpaca Getaways – Affordable, pre-planned weekend getaways for 2 adults - ezekg
https://alpacagetaways.com/
======
ezekg
Hey HN!

I built this website with my wife to help people find hand-curated, pre-
planned weekend getaways for 2 people (with a friend or as a couple) and to
make traveling on a budget easier.

We've always loved traveling together, but pretty often hear from friends that
they hate the planning aspect of travel (don't know where to go or what to
do), or that they can't take off work/watch kids long enough to go on a
vacation. So we started digging into the idea of helping people go on short
weekend trips that also have a fun itinerary planned.

This is my first adventure into the world of B2C businesses, so any feedback
would be awesome.

~~~
konradb
I was immediately drawn to the idea of a getaway that involved alpacas somehow
because I love those woolly guys and greatly enjoyed llama trekking. The page
looks well put together though, well done and best of luck!

~~~
ezekg
A getaway involving alpacas sounds like a fun idea! Will look into that for
next week.

------
cphoover
It just spins forever for me.

~~~
ezekg
That shouldn't happen, but the servers may have been at capacity (sometimes
that happens). Would you mind sharing the location you're searching?

~~~
cphoover
Washington DC/ Baltimore Region

------
sparrish
Sort by price would be nice.

~~~
ezekg
Working on that. Thanks for the feedback. :)

